# Erfahrungen mit dem Bose Wave Music System ?



## Toni87 (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin bei meiner Suche nach einer neuen kompakten Musikanlage im Internet auf das Bose Wave Music System gestoßen, siehe hier: Wave Music System | Bose.

Laut verschiedener Testberichte und Nutzermeinungen soll dieses kleine System außergewöhnlichen Klang bieten und durchaus mit wesentlich größeren Anlagen mithalten können, wie z.B. der Yamaha Pianocraft MCR-550 oder ähnlichen.

Besitzt jemand von euch die Bose-Anlage und kann seine Erfahrungen schildern?

Was mich abschreckt ist der hohe Preis, wobei Bose ja für seinen sehr guten Klang bekannt ist und dadurch vieleicht so teuer ist, oder?

Gruß
Toni


----------



## barcahenry (7. Januar 2012)

Also ich besitze sie nicht selbst, sie war aber mal in einer Ferienwohnung wo ich für zwei Wochen war.
Ich fand sie damals nicht schlecht aber auch nicht erwähnenswert gut wenn ich aber jetzt den Preis sehe kann ich nur sagen denn ist sie meiner Meinung absolut nicht Wert!

MfG
Barcahenry


----------



## Caspar (8. Januar 2012)

Toni87 schrieb:


> Laut verschiedener Testberichte und Nutzermeinungen soll dieses kleine System außergewöhnlichen Klang bieten und durchaus mit wesentlich größeren Anlagen mithalten können, wie z.B. der Yamaha Pianocraft MCR-550 oder ähnlichen.



Der Bassbereich mit Sicherheit. Wie definiert sich denn Klang für den normalstreblichen unerfahrenen Bürger? Es muss untenrum knallen und obenrum luftig klingen. Irgendwie fehlt da aber der (eigentlich) wichtigste Bereich - die Mitten. Dort treiben nahezu alle wichtigen Töne / Instrumente ihr Unwesen und doch betonen die Lautsprecherhersteller alles darüber und darunter so sehr, dass die Mitten lasch klingen.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Januar 2012)

Hier im Thread wird nur bitte zu dem konkret genannten System beraten, so wie der TE es wünscht. Allgemeines zu Bose wird bitte in den anderen Threads kundgetan.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. Januar 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hier im Thread wird nur bitte zu dem konkret genannten System beraten, so wie der TE es wünscht. Allgemeines zu Bose wird bitte in den anderen Threads kundgetan.


 
Der Threadersteller hatte auch eine generelle Frage zu Bose gestellt ( "[...] wobei Bose ja für seinen sehr guten Klang bekannt ist und dadurch vieleicht so teuer ist, oder?"), weswegen ich mich in meinem Beitrag auch allgemein zu Bose geäußert hatte. In Hinblick auf kürzliche Erfahrungen kann ich die Löschung aber durchaus verstehen.

Also Toni87: Nein, ich besitze das genannte Bose-System leider nicht. So wie meines Wissens nach kaum einer hier. Schau Dich am besten in mehreren (HiFi-)Foren zusätzlich um, das erhöht die Chancen auf Erfahrungsbereichte ja generell.


----------



## Toni87 (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

schon einmal vielen dank für eure Antworten. 

Die entscheidende Frage ist halt, ob der Klang des Bose-Systems den hohen Preis von knapp 700 Euro rechtfertigt oder nicht.

Alternativen dazu wären für mich z.B. die Yamaha MCR-550 oder 640 bzw. eventuell das Harman/kardon MAS-100.

Der Klang sollte ausgewogen sein mit einem kräftigen Bass, da ich diesen von meinem 5.1 Teufel Theater LT2 ( für den TV) und dem 2.1 Teufel Concept C200 (für den PC) gewohnt bin. Das von Teufel angebotene Kombo 42 würde mich auch interessieren, aber dieses ist erst in 5 bis 8 Wochen lieferbar, und solange will ich nicht warten.
Die neue Anlage würde hauptsächlich für Radio und Musikhören genutzt.

Gruß
Toni


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

Also zu dem Wave Music kann ich nichts sagen. Aber ich hatte mal ne Zeit SoundDock Portable Digital Music System | Bose das bei mir stehen. Klingt für so nen Kasten eigentlich ganz gut aber ist den Preis m.M. nicht wert. Unser Küchenradio (eine Sony-Microanlage ca 250eu) klingt für mich besser als das Bose-Ding. Ich kann es jetzt nur grob mit dem Wave Music System vergleichen aber wenn es P/L-technisch identisch zum Sounddock ist, würde ich eher zum Yamaha oder HK greifen.
Wobei diese Geräte auch in einem MM oder Saturn geben sollte und du so die Möglichkeit zum probehören hättest


----------



## NCphalon (8. Januar 2012)

War auch mal 2 Wochen in ner Ferienwohnung wo so en Teil rumstand und muss sagen, vom Hocker gehauen hat es mich absolut net. Mir hat auch der Hochtonbereich ziemlich gefehlt, es klang fast schon blechern. Für 700€ bekommste weiß Gott besseres als sowas^^


----------



## Bier (8. Januar 2012)

Also meine Eltern haben das SoundDock 10.
Geht relativ laut und für die Größe spielt es relativ tief runter. Aber der Bass ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu präsent. 
Hört sich irgendwie dumpf an. 
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass das Teil für draußen echt zu gebrauchen ist. Für geschlossene Räume aber nicht wirklich und der Preis ist auch keinesfalls angemessen.

* 
*


----------



## Caspar (8. Januar 2012)

Für das Geld solltest du eventuell schon Micro-Kompaktanlagen-Verstärker/CD-Spieler/Tuner bekommen. Dazu kannst du dann Lautsprecher deiner Wahl verwenden. Die Alternative ist ein großer Receiver.


----------



## Iceananas (8. Januar 2012)

Toni87 schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage ist halt, ob der Klang des Bose-Systems den hohen Preis von knapp 700 Euro rechtfertigt oder nicht.


 
Auf keinen Fall. 700€ 

Ich habe das Ding zugegebenermaßen nicht zuhause, sondern in Saturn mal getestet (nur aus Neugier für was die 700€ haben wollen). Für 0815 Kunde sicherlich imposanter Klang bei der Größe, aber typische Bose-Akustik (Viel Wabbelbass mit spitzen Höhen, sonst nix), von ausgewogen kann da nicht die Rede sein. Wir haben daheim ein kleiner Yamaha MCR140 (super P/L übrigens) und selbst der klingt für meinen Ohren besser.


----------



## Toni87 (8. Januar 2012)

Abend zusammen,

danke für eure Meinungen, also das Bose Wave Music System wird es jetzt nicht mehr werden.
Ich habe bei Youtube auch noch ein Video gefunden, welches den überhöhten Preis bestätigt, siehe hier: Test: Wave® Music System mit Connect Kit für iPhone und iPod - YouTube

Ich tendiere jetzt zur Yamaha Pianocraft 640, hat da jemand von euch bereits Erfahrungen mit ?

Gruß
Toni


----------



## Madz (8. Januar 2012)

Die sollen sehr gut sein. 

€: Lol "speziell entwickeltes Material".


----------



## SlowRider (9. Januar 2012)

So ich sag auch mal was dazu, hab mal eine Zeit lang bei Bose gearbeitet.
Für die Größe bring das Wave Musik System einen ganz guten Klang. Aber das Gerät ist sehr standortkritisch, am liebsten steht es auf einer Kommode vor einer Wand, es benötigt einfach diese Wand als Reflektor, und auch nach oben braucht das Gerät Luft, mind. 1m sollte über dem Gerät frei sein. Desweiteren lässt sich der Klang nicht individuell einstellen (keine gezielte Regelung von Höhen und Bass möglich).
Ob es einem 700€ Wert ist muss jeder selber entscheiden, mir wäre es zuviel für einen Haufen Kunststoff.


----------



## Toni87 (10. Januar 2012)

So, nach langem Suchen habe ich mir jetzt diese Anlage von Kenwood bestellt: 

Kenwood Electronics Deutschland | Komponentensysteme > K-731-B

Der Vorgänger war mehrmals Testsieger, also dürfte das neue Gerät ja nicht schlechter sein. Ich werde dann hier berichten, sobald ich es habe.

Gruß
Toni


----------

